# TrueHD/Master HD Receivers



## Testpattern (Jun 6, 2007)

I was about to jump in and buy a Yamaha RX-V2700 to upgrade my older DSP A1. Early info floating about suggest the coming RX-V2800 will support TrueHD and DTS Master HD.

From what I understand the RX-V2700 will handle both of these just fine as long as the source manages the decoding, which is mandatory for HD-DVD players and optional (at the present) for Blu-Ray.

So, other than duplicating the ability to decode these two new formats, what does a TrueHD/Master HD certified receiver bring to the party? Is this as I suspect more of a clever marketing spin than a real advantage?

Thanks....


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

It brings nothing new, your suspicion is correct.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

No current HD players wil decode DTS HD master audio.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

And currently none pass either Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD via bitstream.:foottap:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats correct, although Toshiba has confirmed an October firmware update to enable bitstream output on the XA2/XE1.

Hakka.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

RollsRoyce said:


> And currently none pass either Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD via bitstream.:foottap:


The new Onkyo and the new Integra HD DVD players will pass raw bitstream via HDMI 1.3a.

The Toshiba HD-XA2 and HD-XE1 are also supposed to get a firmware upgrade this fall to do the same.

Passing raw bitstream also allows the AVR to decode 7.1 discrete and likely will have less jitter than using linear PCM over HDMI.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it's too early to spend the $'a. I don't know, but from what I read--V1.3b is the format to wait for (24 pin vs 19 & will pass the higher bitstreams, ie 1440p). That is what I'm waiting for. I expected it to be out this year, but with marketing & all...

That should be the Holy Grail! Anybody heard anything about when it's coming?


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Tonto said:


> I think it's too early to spend the $'a. I don't know, but from what I read--V1.3b is the format to wait for (24 pin vs 19 & will pass the higher bitstreams, ie 1440p). That is what I'm waiting for. I expected it to be out this year, but with marketing & all...
> 
> That should be the Holy Grail! Anybody heard anything about when it's coming?


Thats pretty useless, unless you're looking at using it with a HTPC.

cheers


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> The new Onkyo and the new Integra HD DVD players will pass raw bitstream via HDMI 1.3a.
> 
> The Toshiba HD-XA2 and HD-XE1 are also supposed to get a firmware upgrade this fall to do the same.
> 
> Passing raw bitstream also allows the AVR to decode 7.1 discrete and likely will have less jitter than using linear PCM over HDMI.


Oh the old "jitter cry" of course nobody at the BD camp complains about that I wonder why? , but in any case the studios have to allow the "bypass" in order for bitstream transmission.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Apparently Toshiba have found a way to hardware override the advanced authored discs, menu sounds and sub audio streams will be unavailable whe using bitsteam output.

Hakka.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

I know that, but I was under the impression that studios liked the current system, and was part of the original HD DVD forum estabilished specs which Toshiba can't change alone themselves. They must have gotten the OK from the DVD forum.


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

I have the Onkyo TX-SR705 and it does all this. Great unit for the $$....It has 7.1 analog inputs too.



bobgpsr said:


> The new Onkyo and the new Integra HD DVD players will pass raw bitstream via HDMI 1.3a.
> 
> The Toshiba HD-XA2 and HD-XE1 are also supposed to get a firmware upgrade this fall to do the same.
> 
> Passing raw bitstream also allows the AVR to decode 7.1 discrete and likely will have less jitter than using linear PCM over HDMI.


----------

